# Anyone know how to repair a cracked battery case?



## carcajou

I have a new 8d battery with crack up the end wall. At $200 a pop i'm hoping someone can offer up a suggestion to repair it. Can a guy plastic weld these? Epoxy? I have never thought of repairing one till now.


----------



## urednecku

You say new? Won't the warranty replace it?


----------



## somedevildawg

carcajou said:


> I have a new 8d battery with crack up the end wall. At $200 a pop i'm hoping someone can offer up a suggestion to repair it. Can a guy plastic weld these? Epoxy? I have never thought of repairing one till now.


If its new I would obviously take it back.....must be a problem doing that? Two part epoxy is about all I could suggest, may never have a problem with it......may not last long either, the one I did repair this way lasted until I sold the vehicle .......


----------



## carcajou

Did i forget to mention my son dropped it? lol


----------



## urednecku

carcajou said:


> Did i forget to mention my son dropped it? lol


Yep, ya did. :mellow:

Let him replace it then.  jk


----------



## mlappin

I'd rinse that cell out really well, then scuff the outside up with sandpaper and try some epoxy. If you're worried about stress drill some tiny holes opposite each other along the crack and use heavy fishing line or even weedeater line to stitch the crack shut then epoxy over that.


----------



## Vol

JB Weld for plastic.....been there done that with a battery that cracked in a 1970 International Scout when I rode it down a 25 foot embankment into the rivers edge....stopping reasonably gently when I crashed into a rather large pile of driftwood/brush. The fella that fished me out with a wrecker did a superb job of extraction without any serious damage. One incredibly tough vehicle.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987

carcajou said:


> Did i forget to mention my son dropped it? lol


If it was dropped and cracked the case there might be more damage inside at least one cell. I have seen it a lot in the shop. Guys drop heavy batteries in place just to replace them again a year later. They have built batteries to take small abuse and vibrations, but they can not handle impacts. My advice would to replace cause soon you will need to replace anyways. Do the work once instead of twice.


----------



## carcajou

I didn't think any repair would stand up to the vibrations of the Komatsu D85 it was to go in so i bought another. I'm hoping it will make a good boosting battery though, or maybe grain truck.


----------

